# Grass ID (Curious about neighbor's yard)



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a neighbor...well, had a neighbor...the house is currently empty. Have never been able to figure out what kind of grass they have. Any guesses from the ever knowledgeable TLF hive mind?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm horrible at this, but my guess is Zoysia.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

That's my guess, too, but you are a genius compared to me when it comes to the ID game if it's not Bermuda, I'm pretty much worthless.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> my guess is Zoysia.


Agreed. This looks very similar to the photos you posted of your grass earlier. Have you compared the blades up close?


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

I can post a side by side comparison but to me they look at least like different varieties of zoysia. The neighbor's yard is cut much longer than mine, but I'd say it's noticeably wider leafed and lighter in color. I'll grab a photo when I get home from work with both grasses in the same picture.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thatch... I mean zoysia


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Thatch... I mean zoysia


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Thatch... I mean zoysia


Easy now...


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Thatch... I mean zoysia
> ...


Haha, just referring to that in particular yard, zoysia is a great looking grass!!! Just planted some myself!!! (Around some shady areas.. wish the seed would start growing though....)


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

If I had to guess a specic zoysia, I would say ja Mar (sp?) But photos tend to make blades look bigger. One photo looked like emerald starving for sun


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

As far as cultivars go with zoysia, it might help some to know when it was installed (if sod) or seeded. Most of the improved cultivars have only been available in the last 15 years besides Meyer and Emerald. I would rule out Emerald based on blade width alone.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

I'll ask the daughter of the owner next time she's over to do maintenance on the house (owned by an elderly lady who now lives in an assisted living facility). Still wanting to get a picture of my zoysia next to this stuff...sadly it's been raining since I started this thread. My suspicion is that it is older than 15 years (same folks have owned the house for 50 years), but I could be wrong.

@Spammage. What're the chances that the grass in my yard that I posted pics of is emerald zoysia vs Meyer? If both yards are zoysia, both are "old", and one is thicker bladed than the other, aren't odds that the thicker bladed is Meyer and thinner emerald? Just thinking out loud. Like I've said before, I don't know much


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Shade, height of cut, cut frequency and other factors can also affect blade width. Emerald will have blade width more similar to a hybrid bermuda where Meyer will be like common bermuda or slightly wider. A pic of the two together along with a reference (ruler, golf ball, etc) will probably help.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Will do as soon as Noah's flood let's up.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Ok, here's a comparison....

Both together with a golf ball


Neighbor's grass - blade width


My grass - blade width


Looks like my blade width is just under 2mm, neighbor's is 3.5-4mm?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Based on those pics, I think you are probably correct mrigney.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Awesome. Good to know. Spammage, I know you mentioned you would take the zoysia lower than I have it cut. Is it ok to go that low now in the middle of the growing season? How low should I take it down to? Could "scalp" it to 1.25" and then cut at 1.75"? Should I dethatch now or wait until next year?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I would scalp and bag the clippings. You may have to make several passes at the same height to make sure you really get it down to the 1.25" though. Then you can assess whether it needs to be dethatched. I'm guessing that it would be beneficial though based on the pics. Water and fertilizer and maybe thin the tree canopy a little and you should be good to go.

Your heights are fine (I assume you are cutting with a rotary), but make sure the blades are sharp. Zoysia is a much tougher grass blade than bermuda and requires frequent blade sharpening. If you do move to a reel, you can cut it at the same height as the Celebration. Zoysia does well on organic fertilizer. If you want to give it a jumpstart you can put down alfalfa pellets @ 10-20lbs/K.


----------

